
ESNI: A Privacy-Protecting Upgrade to HTTPS - bosdev
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/09/esni-privacy-protecting-upgrade-https?hn
======
red0point
[https://blog.cloudflare.com/encrypted-
sni/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/encrypted-sni/)

The Cloudflare blog for details.

